# Canon MP250 wont print



## kaymos (Feb 12, 2010)

I just purchased a canon mp250 all in one printer. The printer will do everything except print anything from my computer. I can scan pictures onto the computer and I can scan and print right on the printer but when I try to print from the computer to the printer it tells me the printer is not responding. I have tried the front and back usb ports I have also tried different usb cords and uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it. Before this printer I had an HP printer and it was plugged into the same port as this one and it worked just fine all I had to do was put in the driver CD and it worked but this one wont send anything to the printer from the computer to print. How can I fix this?


----------



## alfredjr18 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think you need to clean and 100% uninstall the HP printer that was installed...

then try again installing your new printer...


----------



## Alphabet_Soup (May 27, 2010)

I have the same problem and I have deleted my previous printers software......

any ideas on how to fix the problem


----------

